# FRB Club > Общение > Музыка >  Радио

## letus

Создал радио, желающие, присылайте и предлагайте  в МР3 свои приколы ,  анекдоты, стишки, песенки , разные рецензии, свои приветы в рубрику " Люди с приветом", брачные объявления для этого  *Радио*

----------

